# Moebius' Elvira Lookin' Good !



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:
Just made a grab off of the internet...
Check this out!!!








Absolutely Awesome ( the new Moebius Kit looks pretty good too!!!)
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Elvira inspecting the new Moebius 1/8 kit of herself :thumbsup:








According to Frank this should be availible in the second quarter of 2011 !
...a kit well worth waiting for!
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweeeeet! And so is the kit!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah,the kit is sweet.....and she's a nice lady to work with,I know, I did.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Wonderful! I was hoping for the couch pose!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

did you get permission from Moebius for capturing and reposting them, hmmmmmm?


just joshing you! You're good!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll take a case of those kits and Elvira with them!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> did you get permission from Moebius for capturing and reposting them, hmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> just joshing you! You're good!


 Yeah... I figure if you want to keep this news quiet....
Facebook is the wrong place to post it 
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Wow, to both.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That will be one to buy if the wife permits it! LOL That's a great classic Elvira pose and the lady is looking great for pushing 60. I wish I hadn't been tied up this past weekend or I would have made the short drive over to Orlando to attend the show. It would have been great getting a picture with her. So another kit to put on the buy list, Moebius, you are going to break the bank for me if you keep this up.

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And this isn't posted in the Moebius forum because...?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> And this isn't posted in the Moebius forum because...?


....because the last time I was discussing the new Moebius Dracula model on the Moebius forum...it got jammed into that retarded Wish List thread because the Ghost of the Red Baron was mentioned,( by Frank no less)
Thanks but I'd rather discuss it here...
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Whole lot of plastic there. And I'm not talking about the kit.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Another must have! Looks fantastic and so does the prototype! I guess Dave has a soft side. In the picture with Ms. Peterson from the other thread he actually looked happy! Thanks Frank, Dave and Adam for another great one! 2011 is looking sweet already. I wonder what else I-Hobby has in store for us? :thumbsup:


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

*Elvira*

AWESOME KIT, AND YES, SHE IS A VERY NICE & SWEET PERSON.
She blew me away when I met her at a show. The nicest cleb. I ever met. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah... I figure if you want to keep this news quiet....
> Facebook is the wrong place to post it
> Mcdee:wave:


I figured that if it was on Moebius's Facebook page...then the info is already out...that is why I posted a link to it on another thread and not the picture itself. Whomever put the pic on Facebook would be the one to remove it...not me!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What a hoot! [Insert your own double entendre].

Thanks for sharing McDee.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! I knew the new Moebius Elvira would be decent,but that is really a work of art,as is Cassandra Peterson. She has always been awesome,I have a poster of her with a whip and a very nice 'um "costume". I always wanted the vinyl Screamin' kit,but this is a way cooler piece. The base is exactly what I hoped to see,when I first heard of this new release some time ago. She is still a super-hottie,and a living legend. Yet another must-have kit from Moebius.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Beautiful, stunning, awe-inspiring, and a great kit as well.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

John P said:


> And this isn't posted in the Moebius forum because...?


Why do some people feel the need to ask this sort of question? Really.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

geoffdude said:


> Why do some people feel the need to ask this sort of question? Really.


I second Jeff's comment... the Elvira kit is of interest to me and I never visit the Moebius forum.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

She's second only to Vampirlella as my favorite female figure. Should probably be number one as she's a real chick. Anyway, I'm never going to have a positive balance in my checking account with all these cool kits coming out lately.


----------

